# how much do the small dvd's used in sony handycams cost??



## tango_cash (Nov 16, 2006)

hi i am planning to buy a sony handycam.u might have seen the ad's.the handycam use small size dvd's.i wanted to know-
1. how much do these dvd'd cost.
2. can they be used again like the mini dv or hi8 cassetes.
3. do i need a special dvd player to play them.


----------



## PCWORM (Nov 16, 2006)

i think they cost till 25rs.  i.e they are writable dvds and not re-writable ones..
 well u dont need a special dvd player 2 play them..
 they can b played on conventional dvd players


----------



## a_medico (Nov 16, 2006)

i got rewritable one for 350. but you might get it cheaper in mumbai.

The files are stored in mpg format.

ps - think of 30gb harddisk based cam instead of dvd one. i guess very less difference in cost. dvd ones are what are sold right now but i guess they will be extinct soon and will be replaced by HD ones.


----------

